# Verkratzter Geber



## grst01 (7. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig mit meinem Anliegen.

Nutze das LOWRANCE ELITE-5

Habe mir den Geber mit dem Motor verschrammt. Geber und Schrauber hatten kurzen Kontakt, nun ist die Unterseite vom Geber verkratzt und ich habe die Befürchtung, dass dadurch viele Fehlsignale am Bildschirm landen. Besonders bei der Fahrt! Den Signalen nach zu unterteilen, ist Fisch an Fisch unter dem Boot  Kann ja nicht sein...

Hat vielleicht jemand schon mal das selbe Problem gehabt?

Will auch nicht gleich den ganzen Kabelbaum tauschen, eventuell hat ja jemand einen Tipp, wie ich die Kratzer "kitten" kann.


----------



## HD4ever (7. September 2011)

*AW: Verkratzter Geber*

denke nicht das das irgendwas bewirkt ...
sollte eigendlich nicht stören


----------



## gründler (7. September 2011)

*AW: Verkratzter Geber*

Sollte nicht stören.

Arbeitest du mit Fish ID,oder mit Sichelanzeige.

Bei Fish ID wird alles was im Wasser schwimmt als fisch angezeigt,sprich Planzen Plastiktüte Quallen.......usw.

Mit Sichelanzeige kannst du selbst "deuten" ob fisch oder nicht.

|wavey:


----------



## grst01 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Verkratzter Geber*

Denke mir irgendwie, dass auf Grund der Kratzer die Signale gestreut werden und somit eine "saubere" Darstellung am Bildschirm nicht mehr möglich ist!

Kann mich täuschen, aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein paar User, die mit ähnlich beschädigten Gebern am Wasser sind und keine Problem bemerken.

Bitte überzeugt mich  Dann gebe ich Ruhe


----------



## grst01 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Verkratzter Geber*

Nur mit Sichel... ID finde ich komisch...


----------



## Loup de mer (7. September 2011)

*AW: Verkratzter Geber*

Die Kratzer an deinem Geber sehen ja nicht sooo tief aus. 
Ich vermute, dass die Störungen der Anzeige vom Strömungsabriss (Kavitation) an deinem Geber herrühren. Das würde auch erklären, dass diese Störungen besonders bei Fahrt auftreten.
Wenn mir das passiert wäre, würde ich die Schrammen "zärtlich" ausschleifen bzw. auspolieren um wieder eine glatte Oberfläche zu erhalten.
[Durch die Bearbeitung entstehen zwar leicht unterschiedliche Materialstärken der Geberwandung; einen akustischen "Linseneffekt" dadurch würde ich jedoch nicht befürchten. 
Die "akustische Dichte" von Gebergehäusematerial und Wasser ist sicher ähnlich - das würde ich als Konstrukteur jedenfalls so anlegen]
Einen Versuch (mit nachgereichtem Ergebnisbericht hier) ist es allemal wert!


----------



## goolgetter (7. September 2011)

*AW: Verkratzter Geber*

Hatte an meinen Lowrance X 52 (Geber) mal ähnliche Kratzer -
hat den ganzen aber keinen Abbruch getan. Lief hinterher wie vorneweg einwandfrei!


----------



## grst01 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Verkratzter Geber*

Werde mal folgendes machen. 

Werde mal ein Bild von den ganzen Signalen machen wenn ich das nächste Mal am Wasser bin, poste das hier und dann versuche ich mal die Kratzer zu polieren...

Habe noch von meinen alten Swatch-Uhren die Politur im Schrank, denke die ist nicht so aggressiv wie eine handelsübliche Autopolitur...

Wenn das gemacht ist, dann mache ich erneut ein Bild vom Echo.

Denke so kann man das Ergebnis am besten abschätzen und andere können profitieren.

Ich muss mich nur trauen


----------



## grst01 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Verkratzter Geber*

Hallo Forum,

war endlich wieder am Wasser und konnte mal ein paar Aufnahmen vom Bildschirm schießen.

Nun kurz meine Frage zu den angezeigten Signalen:

Soll das wirklich alles Fisch sein? |kopfkrat

Erstes Bild zeigt meine EInstellungen... eventuell sind die einfach nur falsch?!

Bild.jpg bis Bild3.jpg zeigt diese Signale, die immer von oben rechts nach unten links zeigen... diese finde ich besonders komisch! Am Bild sieht man ja, dass ich mit ca. 2km/h übers Wasser "geschossen" bin :q

Komischer Weise erhalte ich beim Stillstand dann solche Echos (Bild4.jpg)

Oder aber auch solche Bilder wiederum bei der Fahrt (Bild5.jpg - Bild8.jpg)

Kann sich jemand der mehr Erfahrung mit dem Echolot hat einen Reim draus machen und mir auf die Sprünge helfen?

Grüße


----------



## grst01 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Verkratzter Geber*

Hier noch die restlichen Bilder


----------



## Gondoschir (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Verkratzter Geber*

Wenn Du dich nicht traust, schick das Teil zu mir. Ich repariere sogar zerkratzte Rückleuchten und die sind hinterher wie neu...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Verkratzter Geber*

Hallo GRST.

Mache Dich nicht verrückt. Dein Geber funktioniert einwandfrei.
Die Anzeigen sind absolut korrekt.
Und JA, es ist Fisch ! Die Anzeigen sind sauber und klar. Es handelt sich nicht um aufsteigende Blasen o.ä.
Auf den letzten Bildern siehst Du Kleinfischschwärme gebündelt. Das vorletzte Bild zeigt entweder einen großen Einzelfisch, oder aber aufgrund von wirklich dicht stehenden Kleinfischen eine Großsichel, obwohl ich zu erstem tendiere, denn die ELITESerie sollte schon im Stande sein, zu differenzieren.
Bild 5 der ersten Serie lässt Anzeichen der Sprungschicht vermuten.

Deinen Geber kannst Du selbst schleifen. Das Innenleben liegt kompakt und eng, sodass es keinen Schaden durch den Aufschlag gegeben haben kann.
Achte darauf, dass Du auch die unbeschädigte Seite etwas nachkorrigierst, um eine möglichst einheitliche Materialstärke zu behalten.

Ist das Kabel unbeschädigt, kannst Du ihn wie gesagt selbst reparieren.

Hast Du kein Vertrauen mehr in ihn, spare Dir die Arbeit und kaufe Dir einen neuen. In den Warenkorb solltest Du gleich eine Geberstange mit hinein tun, denn damit entgehst Du solchen Missgeschicken.

Gruss
bastian


----------



## Jirko (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Verkratzter Geber*

bin da einer meinung mit bastian grst!.. kein sorge  #h


----------



## Oanga83 (18. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hole diesen Thread Mal wieder nach oben.
Nun stehe ich vor ähnlichem Problem.
Gestern Nacht klappte meine ach so tolle Edelstahlgeberstange nach unten, was zur Folge hatte das der Geber die ganze Nacht am Boden scheiuerte bzw aufschlug.
Was meint ihr tut das der Funktionsweise irgendwas? Ich gehm al davon aus nicht da ja die Technik nicht betroffen ist sondern nur das Gehäuse.
Bilder im Anhang .

Grüße


----------



## Taxidermist (18. August 2021)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr tut das der Funktionsweise irgendwas? Ich gehm al davon aus nicht da ja die Technik nicht betroffen ist sondern nur das Gehäuse.


Ich glaube nicht das die Funktion eingeschränkt ist?
Wenn es dich stört, kanns du die feinen Kratzer sicher weg Polieren, du solltest dann aber darauf achten, dass es keine zu große Hitzeentwicklung gibt, das mögen die Kristalle in den Ding nicht.
Ebenso wenig, wie den Geber trocken laufen lassen, auch dabei wird er warm.

Jürgen


----------

